# Are albino black people, considered black or white?



## VERN in IL (Nov 30, 2008)

:huh:

Okay so are albino people considered black or white?

Their skin is white but they have physical features of a black person... A lot of black people are light skinned. Would their offspring be white skinned or black?


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

They're considered black.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

You sound like you would be interested in the old One Drop Rule.

I'm white, but my skin isn't. Some friends are black, but their skin isn't.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Their offsprings could take on either feature. I've known mixed marriage couples who have had one child with blond hair, blue eyes and light skin and another with curly black hair, dark brown eyes and darker skin coloring, or they can have a mixture of both for instance a friend of mine had a blond headed child with light skin, but his hair was texturally that of a black child and his facial features were that of a black person.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Sonshine said:


> Their offsprings could take on either feature. I've known mixed marriage couples who have had one child with blond hair, blue eyes and light skin and another with curly black hair, dark brown eyes and darker skin coloring, or they can have a mixture of both for instance a friend of mine had a blond headed child with light skin, but his hair was texturally that of a black child and his facial features were that of a black person.


These little girls are twins, both patents are bi racial.

Black and White Twins


----------



## VERN in IL (Nov 30, 2008)

Ed Norman said:


> You sound like you would be interested in the old One Drop Rule.
> 
> I'm white, but my skin isn't. Some friends are black, but their skin isn't.


Like the word ------? It's often applied to Blacks in general, but the purest form of the word, you can be very Niggardly and be a very white person.

I'm not talking about "ethnicity" BTW, but the actual color. Like a "White" Albino Squirrel, it's considered "white", while the genealogy is from grey squirrels.

:huh:


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

The word niggardly has absolutely nothing to do with that other word.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

Vern Vern Vern ~ shakes head ~ ..... Some have the skill to troll properly ...others hmmmmmmmm ...not so much .


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Tiempo said:


> The word niggardly has absolutely nothing to do with that other word.


Actually, it has a lot to do with it.
Edited to add
Oops, it appears I am wrong. They are not related.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Albinism, a group of inherited disorders, results in little or no production of the pigment melanin. The type and amount of melanin your body produces determines the color of your skin, hair and eyes.

Black and White are terms used to describe race. A medical condition such as Albinism does not change your race.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

So would an albino Black Angus be considered a Charolais?

And people say there are no stupid questions......


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

They would be considered humans, with souls and hearts, made in the very image of God. Their skin color is unimportant.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

VERN in IL said:


> Okay so are albino people considered black or white?





VERN in IL said:


> I'm not talking about "ethnicity" BTW, but the actual color. Like a "White" Albino Squirrel, it's considered "white", while the genealogy is from grey squirrels.


An albino person is an albino person. Their ethnicity doesn't enter into the equation of what they are called. An albino squirrel is an albino squirrel, not a "white" squirrel. If its genealogy is from grey squirrels then it is an albino grey squirrel. 

Not all albino animals or humans are pure white and not all white animals or humans are albinos.

.


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

Years ago I read an article about how when white men first went to Africa they were called by a name that meant Naked in the native tongue, which was actually the name they called their albino children. So ti brings up th equestion which came forst the black man or the white man??

more on mixed twins

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/2847162...itish-couple-has-black-and-white-twins-twice/

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/sep/24/twins-black-white

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ayton-Wood-The-science-black-white-twins.html


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Should I nibble? Yeah, ok, I will take the bait. 

Albino is not a race. Period.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

So is Nicole Ritchie white or black ??????

Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Ohio Rusty said:


> So is Nicole Ritchie white or black ??????
> 
> Ohio Rusty ><>


Nobody seems to really know for sure, she's adopted.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Ohio Rusty said:


> So is Nicole Ritchie white or black ??????
> 
> Ohio Rusty ><>


Is Rev Wright-black or white...he's whiter than I...but then again I only wear shorts 9 months a year


----------



## VERN in IL (Nov 30, 2008)

zant said:


> Is Rev Wright-black or white...he's whiter than I...but then again I only wear shorts 9 months a year


Read this:


> The White Race has the genetic inability and absence of melanin to produce the different skin pigments seen throughout the world. That absence of skin pigment creates the inability to produce colors. As a result, uncolored or white skin is produced. White Race genes are at a recessive global juncture. Recessive genes delineate body characteristics that are masked or not expressed when a contrasting dominant black or brown gene or trait is present. The black/brown genes create people who have curly hair and whose skin is easily tanned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So are ALL WHITES descended from albinos now?



> During Biblical times Albinos were ostracized. The same thing is happening today when Albinism occurs in society. Albinos are ostracized by their own families--especially in Black families where the difference in skin color is more distinct. The ostracizing of Albinos during Biblical times is the only logical explanation of how the White Race came into existence. The Albino colonies produced more and more Albinos until there was an Albino Race.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Your quotes are highly suspect.

It's the hallmark of a troll to provide quotes without citation.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

tinknal said:


> Your quotes are highly suspect.
> 
> It's the hallmark of a troll to provide quotes without citation.


I can't even figure out his angle, unless it is purely trolling for the sake of trolling.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

I was trying to figure what the purpose of the thread is.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I believe there is a movie called "Pinkie" or some such, that delves into some of the sociological aspects. If the question was legit, I would present that movie as a way of education. I like tinknal's response otherwise.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

tinknal said:


> Your quotes are highly suspect.
> 
> It's the hallmark of a troll to provide quotes without citation.


Here is where our friend Vern got his info.
Albinos--The Origin of the Caucasian Race?

I don't think he meant any ill will ,I just think hes a noob when it comes to trolling .

Perhaps he will come along and correct me .How ever...if I am right ,and he would like to perfect his craft ,I would suggest he study Nevada s ' post as that dude/ett has some mad trolling skills


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Can someone please help Vern lift the rock off his head so he can crawl out of his hole and join the 21st Century???
Thank you!

For the record, black and white are colors, not official races.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Ohio Rusty said:


> So is Nicole Ritchie white or black ??????
> 
> Ohio Rusty ><>


Nicole Richie was born in Berkeley, California. Her biological father is Peter Michael Escovedo, a musician who played for a brief time with Lionel Richie, and her biological mother Karen was the executive assistant for her aunt Sheila E. At the age of three, her parents agreed to let her move in with Lionel Richie and Brenda Harvey because they could not afford to provide for her financially.

So she is of Mexican and Louisiana Creole background. I had read this some time ago. She was always around when Lionel Richie and Michael Escovedo were practicing and no one was ever around to take care of her. That is why Lionel Richie and his wife, Brenda, adopted her.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

they are black


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

zant said:


> Is Rev Wright-black or white...he's whiter than I...but then again I only wear shorts 9 months a year


that have us worried.....:tmi:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

mekasmom said:


> They would be considered humans, with souls and hearts, made in the very image of God. Their skin color is unimportant.


^^^^^^ This to the 33rd power.

Two words.
Recessive allele.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's another question. Would a person who's family came from Egypt be considered an African-American?

What if there ancestry is Boer? Can you be lily white but still be African-American?


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I can't speak of the Boers, but I had an Egyptian friend who did not like being called black. He corrected me right quickly that he was Egyptian.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't understand the fascination with the color of a person's skin.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Me either. I had known and hung out with that fellow for 4-5 years when that came up in conversation. I was a bit taken aback that he was so obviously insulted. Egypt is in North Africa. To me, it was a new lesson in the idiosyncrasies of human relationships.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Sonshine said:


> I don't understand the fascination with the color of a person's skin.


Remember those genetic studies I mentioned in another post.
If you saw some of the studies that have lawsuits stopping them from being published you would understand a little better.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Sonshine said:


> I don't understand the fascination with the color of a person's skin.


It mean a lot, especially to stupid people. They love a Black and White world - instantly shows you everything about someone.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Sonshine said:


> I don't understand the fascination with the color of a person's skin.


Well, because some people are just obsessed with labels and can't function mentally if they can't pin descriptive labels on people. You know, like a person's nationality, or a political label, or anti-this or pro-that, or tree-huggers or global warmists or gays or atheists or whatever type of religion a person believes in .... or whatever. If they can't find some kind of label that's suitable to them to pin on other people it drives them stark raving nuts around the bend :hair ..... so then the color of people's skin is always a reliable good old standby to fall back on. It's like a fix for a junkie. I guess if we wanted to put a label on people who are fixated on labels we could call them "label junkies".

.


----------

